# Two questions



## rick1961 (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi all thanks so much for being here
Im in a basement and the other day i had a brain fart.
I did 8 seams and realized the next day i did not use any paper at all on the seams.
I have since sanded them down real nice and im wondering if I should put paper now and redo them, ? Or just leave them and continue on ?
I mean i will use paper from here on for sure, cant believe i did this.
Also i was looking at one of those vacuum poles for the dust control , and was wondering if they are any good or just a sham.
Thanks again for going before me, so i can learn from you all
Cheers
Rick


----------

